# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  لا يمـشِ أحـدكـم في نعـل واحـدة !!

## السلفية النجدية

( باب كراهة المشي في نعل واحدة أو خف واحد لغير عذر ، وكراهة لبس النعل والخف قائمًا لغير عذر ) :


1 / عن أبي هريرة - رضي الله عنه - أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( لا يَمْشِ أحَدُكُمْ في نَـعْلٍ واحِدَةٍ ، لِيَنْعَلهُما جَميعًا ، أو لِيَخْلَعْهُما جَميعًا ( 1 ) )) .

وفي رواية : (( أو لِيُحْفِهِما جَميعًا ( 2 ) )) متفق عليه .

2 / وعنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : (( إذا انْـقَطَعَ شِسْعُ نَعْلِ أحَدِكُمْ ، فلا يَمْشِ في الأخرى حَتّى يُصْلِحَها ( 3 ) )) رواه مسلم .

3 / وعن جابر رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( نهى أنْ يَنْتَعِـلَ الرَّجُلُ قائمًا ( 4 ) ) رواه أبو داوود بإسناد حسن .

الشرح :

هذه أحاديث في النعل وكراهة أن ينتعل الإنسان برجل واحدة ، أو يلبس خفا برجل واحدة ، بل إما أن يحفيهما جميعا ، يعني لا يلبس في الرجلين شيئا ، وإما أن ينعلهما جميعا .

وليعلم أن لبس النعال من السنة ، والاحتفاء من السنة أيضا ، ولهذا نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كثرة الإرفاه ، وأمر بالاحتفاء أحيانا ، فالسنة أن الإنسان يلبس النعال لا بأس ، لكن ينبغي أحيانا أن يمشي حافيا بين الناس ؛ ليظهر هذه السنة التي كان بعض الناس ينتقدها ، إذا رأى شخصا يمشي حافيا قال ما هذا ؟ هذا من الجهال ، وهذا غلط ؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان ينهي عن كثرة الإرفاه ويأمر بالاحتفاء أحيانا ، فإذا لبست النعل ، فعند اللبس ، البس الرجل اليمنى وعند الخلع ابدأ باليسرى ، وكذلك أيضا إذا انتعلت وأردت دخول المسجد بنعليك فتفقدهما عند الدخول ، إن كان فيهما أذى أو قذر فامسحهما بالأرض حتى يزول ثم صلِّ بهما ، فإن هذا من السنة ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (( خالفوا اليهود فإنهم لا يصلون في نعالهم ولا خفافهم )) لأن اليهود لا يصلون في النعل ، فالسنة إذًا أن يصلي بنعليه كما أن كثيرا من الناس يصلي في خفّـيه ، فلا فرق بين الخف والنعل ، لكن الناس تستنكر لأنه سنة أميتت ، هذا إذا كانت المساجد مفروشة بما كانت تفرش به المساجد فيما سلف ، كانت المساجد فيما سلف تفرش بالحجارة بالحصباء ، أو الرمل ، أو نحو ذلك ولا حصل أذى بالنعل ، أما الآن وقد فرشت بهذه الفرش فإن الناس لو دخلوا للوثوا المسجد تلويثا ظاهرًا بيّـنًا ؛ لأن أكثر الناس لا يبالي لو كان في نعليه أذى أو قذر ، ولهذا رأى العلماء الآن أن الإنسان لا يدخل بنعليه في المسجد ؛ نظرًا لأنها مفروشة بفرش تتلوث لو دخل الإنسان بنعليه ، وإذا أراد الإنسان أن يطبق السنة فليصلِّ في بيته بنعليه ، التهجّد أو الراتبة أو ما أشبه ذلك ، ويحصل بذلك امتثال أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله : (( إن اليهود لا يصلون في نعالهم )) .

ثم إن الأحاديث ، حديث أبي هريرة نهى أن ينتعل الرجل بنعل واحدة ، يعني إما أن يلبس النعلين جميعًا ، وإما أن يخلعهما جميعًا ، أما أن يلبس واحدة ويدع الأخرى ، فهذا قد نهى عنه .

ووجه ذلك والله أعلم : أن الدين الإسلامي جاء بالعدل حتى في اللباس ، لا تنعل إحدى الرجلين وتترك الأخرى ؛ لأن هذا فيه جور على الرجل الثانية التي لم تنعل ؛ فلذلك نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المشي في نعل ، قال العلماء : ولو لإصلاح الأخرى ، ولهذا جاء في حديث أبي هريرة الثاني : (( إذا انقطع شسع نعل أحدكم ، فلا يلبسها حتى يصلح الأخرى ثم يلبسهما جميعًا )) .

أما حديث جابر الذي رواه أبو داود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( نهى أن ينتعل الرجل قائما )) ، فهذا في نعل يحتاج إلى معالجة في إدخاله في الرجل ؛ لأن الإنسان لو انتعل قائما والنعل يحتاج إلى مصلحة فربما يسقط إذا رفع رجله ليصلح النعل ، أما النعال المعروفة الآن فلا بأس أن ينتعل الإنسان وهو قائم ولا يدخل ذلك في النهي ؛ لأن نعالنا الموجودة يسهل خلعها ولبسها ، والله الموفق . 

المرجع : ( شرح رياض الصالحين من كلام سيد المرسلين ) لفضيلة الشيخ : محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله - ج : 6 ، ص : 386 - 388 ) . 

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــ

( 1 ) رواه مسلم { 2097 / 68 } .
( 2 ) رواه البخاري { 5855 } ، ومسلم { 2097 / 68 } .
( 3 ) رواه مسلم { 2098 / 69 } .
( 4 ) رواه أبو داود { 4135 } وصححه الألباني .


السلفية النجدية ..

----------


## التقرتي

قَالَ النَّوَوِيُّ قَالَ الْعُلَمَاءُ : سَبَبُهُ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ تَشْوِيهٌ وَمَشَقَّةٌ وَمُخَالِفٌ لِلْوَقَارِ وَلِأَنَّ الْمُنْتَعِلَةَ تَصِيرُ أَرْفَعَ مِنْ الْأُخْرَى فَيَعْسُرُ مَشْيُهُ وَرُبَّمَا كَانَ سَبَبًا لِلْعِثَارِ . انْتَهَى . وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ الْعَرَبِيِّ : قِيلَ : لِأَنَّهَا مِشْيَةُ الشَّيْطَانِ وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّهَا خَارِجَةٌ عَنْ الِاعْتِدَالِ فَهُوَ إذَا تَحَفَّظَ بِالرِّجْلِ الْحَافِيَةِ تَعَثَّرَ بِالْأُخْرَى أَوْ يَكُونُ أَحَدُ شِقَّيْهِ أَعْلَى فِي الْمَشْيِ مِنْ الْآخَرِ وَذَلِكَ اخْتِلَالٌ ، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيُّ فِي شُعَبِ الْإِيمَانِ يَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يَكُونَ النَّهْيُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ الْقُبْحِ وَالشُّهْرَةِ وَامْتِدَادِ الْأَبْصَارِ إلَى مَنْ يَرَى ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ وَكُلُّ لِبَاسٍ صَارَ لِصَاحِبِهِ بِهِ شُهْرَةٌ فِي الْقُبْحِ فَحُكْمُهُ أَنْ يُتَّقَى وَيُجْتَنَبَ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ فِي مَعْنَى الْمُثْلَةِ ، وَقَالَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ هَذَا قَدْ يَجْمَعُ أُمُورًا : ( مِنْهَا ) أَنَّهُ قَدْ يَشُقُّ عَلَيْهِ الْمَشْيُ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْحَالِ ؛ لِأَنَّ رَفْعَ أَحَدِ الْقَدَمَيْنِ مِنْهُ عَلَى الْحَفَاءِ إنَّمَا هُوَ مَوْضِعُ التَّوَقِّي وَالتَّهَيُّبِ لِأَذًى يُصِيبُهُ أَوْ حَجَرٍ يَصْدِمُهُ وَيَكُونُ وَضْعُهُ الْقَدَمَ الْآخَرَ عَلَى خِلَافِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ الِاعْتِمَادِ بِهِ وَالْوَضْعِ لَهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ مُحَاشَاةٍ أَوْ تَقِيَّةٍ فَيَخْتَلِفُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَشْيُهُ وَيَحْتَاجُ مَعَهُ إلَى أَنْ يَنْتَقِلَ عَنْ سَجِيَّةِ الْمَشْيِ عَلَى عَادَتِهِ الْمُعْتَادَةِ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ الْعِثَارَ وَالْعَنَتَ وَقَدْ يُتَصَوَّرُ فَاعِلُهُ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ بِصُورَةٍ مِنْ إحْدَى رِجْلَيْهِ أَقْصَرَ مِنْ الْأُخْرَى وَلَا خَفَاءَ بِقُبْحِ مَنْظَرِ هَذَا الْفِعْلِ وَكُلُّ أَمْرٍ يَشْتَهِرُهُ النَّاسُ وَيَرْفَعُونَ إلَيْهِ أَبْصَارَهُمْ فَهُوَ مَكْرُوهٌ مَرْغُوبٌ عَنْهُ .

 (طرح التثريب > أبواب الأدب > حديث النهي عن المشي في نعل )

----------


## التقرتي

إن الشيطان يمشي في النعل الواحدة 


(السلسلة الصحيحة / 348) .

----------


## السلفية النجدية

جزيتَ خيرا على الإضافة المباركة  ..

----------


## السلفية النجدية

للعلم يرفع ..

----------

